# Dynamix



## Romeo155 (Dec 24, 2008)

Has anyone used the mobile leather restoration/dying services of Dynamix, I have a 1998 BMW M3 which has a silver leather interior that is now looking very "tired". If you have used this organisation I would be interested in hearing your experiences.

Thanks

Romeo155


----------

